
Show HN: Worldoscope – Create slick reports from World Bank data - mstijak
https://worldoscope.cxjs.io/
======
sasatatar
Check out the Life expectancy report
([https://worldoscope.cxjs.io/8nhpbo6](https://worldoscope.cxjs.io/8nhpbo6)).

Below the Life Expectancy in Russia - Female vs Male (1966-2014) it says: "The
Forbes article also states - "What’s interesting is that alcohol-related
deaths fluctuated with the times. After Mikhail Gorbachev's 1985 alcohol
restrictions, the authors point out, alcohol consumption – and deaths – fell
by 25%. But after the fall of communism, both went way up. And after the
alcohol policy reforms in 2006, consumption was reduced again by about a
third." You can see the ups and downs connected with the mentioned years in
the graph above."

It's remarkable how life expectancy in Russia seems to be directly correlated
to alcohol consumption, as can be seen on the graph. Each event mentioned in
the quote is followed by the appropriate change of the life expectancy on the
graph (alcohol consumption presumably goes up, life expectancy goes down and
vice versa).

The graph coloring is a bit misleading though, having blue represent the
female and red the male population. :)

~~~
mstijak
Russia and Eastern Europe have the highest percentage of the female population
in the world, which is probably related.

[https://worldoscope.cxjs.io/lwh9215](https://worldoscope.cxjs.io/lwh9215)

------
milanas
I used www.statsilk.com several times to make maps and charts. Worldoscope has
a really nice design and it's simple, so I will use it from now on.

------
mstijak
Author here. Please share any interesting findings and tell us how to improve.

~~~
contingencies
Had a play for awhile. I was predominantly interested to present various
macroeconomic indicators over time for various Asian regional markets to
potentially make a case to investors regarding new market entry for
[http://8-food.com/](http://8-food.com/)

I found that the report I had built disappeared at some point and I couldn't
get it back, eg. with the back button. I also found that there was a degree of
missing functionality when figures were extended through 2020 (past 2015),
which was not adequately communicated.

~~~
mstijak
Did you save your report? If you were signed in then you should be able to
find it in My Reports. I can help you otherwise.

There is no data past 2015 available from World Bank, so you can't really
create reports up to 2020.

~~~
contingencies
I think there is some truth behind the argument that clicking 'save' is
usually an obsolete workflow paradigm for modern web apps, where people simply
expect state to auto-store within their session.

------
jteg
It looks great. I wish there is something like this for stock market data...

